# The best conference in America? Discuss.



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

I'll share my thoughts later. 

Vote for two, and it will result in more balanced and fairer results


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

I am a little Biased, I voted for teh Big 12. I honestly thinking Big 12 and the ACC as the one two punch with two of the typical top 3 teams most likly won't be there with UNC and Kansas. I think that shows a lot of promise of those two confernece with two powerhouses are young but yet dangerous.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

I voted Big XII as well. The ACC normally gets it, but the amount of talent the league lost from last year is staggering. A bit of a down year for the ACC, I think.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

When was the last time the Big 12 won a championship?


----------



## Ghost (Jun 21, 2002)

Big East and Big 12


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

HeinzGuderian said:


> When was the last time the Big 12 won a championship?


as a confernce none, As an University 1988. 

However, winning championships is very important, but it does nto insistute of being the best for a season. It is overrall how the confernece is.

To be teh best confernece for the season, goes beyond championships. These factors could apply

Players
Coaches
Teams
Rankings
Statistics


there are so many ways to interepit who is teh best confernece. This upcoming season, the best could be ACC, Big 12, SEC... and so on For overrall, it is a little more complex, then maybe championships is a bigger factor, for the season there are so many factors comes into play. Last year it was ACC, the year befor that I think SEC, the two seasons before that was the Big 12 as the best conference.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

biase - Big 12

Relatity - Big East,


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Come on now...

Villanova, UConn, Louisville, Cincy, WVU, Gtown, Pitt, ND, Depaul, St. Johns....... As opposed to Oklahoma, Texas, KU, TT, ISU, Ok St.....

Top to bottom, bias aside, how can anyone pick the Big 12 over the Big East?

And who cares about the last time a team from _whatever _conference won a championship. That means nothing when comparing conferences as a whole.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

the Big 12 puts 6 to 7 teams in the NCAA tounry consistantly, and another 2 in the NIt.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*



So who's the best in 2006?

Click to expand...

*not "Who's the best year after year"


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

Big 12.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

I went Big East here. I see 8 teams could make the NCAAs and another 4 could be in the NITs. That's pretty hard to find and on top of that there is only one real beater school in South Florida right now.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

TM said:


> And who cares about the last time a team from _whatever _conference won a championship. That means nothing when comparing conferences as a whole.


Elite programs win championships. Elite conferences have elite programs. The last five championships have come from teams in the ACC or the Big East, making it pretty clear in my mind that those two conferences are the best in the country. From year to year it can vary slightly, but overall there is no doubt in my mind those two conferences trump all others.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

HeinzGuderian said:


> From year to year it can vary slightly


Once again, my point. JN's question - "So who's the best in 2006?"

Thanks for giving me the break down of how it all works. :none:


----------



## mike (Jun 11, 2002)

Big East.... people who picked other conferences lay off the crack.


----------



## cheezdoodle (May 25, 2003)

I took the Big 12 also. 

Considering the problems that the top tier Big East teams are facing (injuries at Villanova and Louisville, legal problems at UConn) I think that the best teams in the Big 12 (Oklahoma+Texas) are just stronger teams than what the Big East has to offer. While that is probably debateable, I like the middle tier teams that the Big 12 has (Texas Tech, Iowa State, Kansas, Texas A&M, Oklahoma State) a lot more than the middle tier teams of the Big East. Even the bottom of the Big 12 (Baylor, Mizzou, Colorado) is better than the bottom of the Big East (St. John's, South Florida, Seton Hall) in my opinion.

The Big 12 is just a brutal conference from top to bottom.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

If go by rankings as some are, okay Big east is the best. But what Cheezedoodle says above is pretty much it. I think Big 12 will be strong to come in the next few years.


----------



## JuniorNoboa (Jan 27, 2003)

The Big 12 has never been deeper at the bottom then the Big East, even in the lean years of the Big East, when the Big 12 was clearly the better conference overall.

No sale on that point.


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

JuniorNoboa said:


> The Big 12 has never been deeper at the bottom then the Big East, even in the lean years of the Big East, when the Big 12 was clearly the better conference overall.
> 
> No sale on that point.


 I actually agree on there

KSU: they have not been a powerhouse since 1989 about the time when Mitch Richmond left, Dana Altman, and when KSU starting to become a football school.

Baylor: Been bottom feeder the whole time. They were seem to become a middle pack team but then lost it with defections, murder, and lies and such. However starting next season, I think they can be back to the lower middle pack

Colorado: They had playes in Billups and David Harrison, but really never broke the upper middle pack barrier

Nebraska: they may be bottom feeder this season, but normally they are middle pack team

Texas A&M: normally a bottom feeder, but they are now better

Missouri: always a middle pack with some years as top dogs sprinkled in, this year is still a middle pack team


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Bailiff: People v. Big 12.

Judge: Commissioner Kevin Weiberg, how do you plead?

Weiberg: Not guilty. Judge, this is ludicrous. Oklahoma, Texas, Oklahoma State and Kansas all have been to the Final Four this century. It's a mockery that we've been dragged in here to appear before your court.

Jack McCoy: Your honor, the league has won one national title in the last 54 years. Let me repeat: one title, 54 years. Kansas, 1988. That's it.

In that time, that's tied with the Horizon League (Loyola-Illinois won one) and the Atlantic 10 (La Salle won one), and one behind the West Coast Conference (San Francisco won two).

Quit complaining and win the big one, please. And watch out for Bucknell along the way.

Judge: Bail is set at $15 million, the approximate league revenue from Oklahoma's embarrassing no-show in last season's Orange Bowl.

http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/columns/story?columnist=forde_pat&id=2218828


----------



## Willo (Nov 21, 2003)

I'd rather watch a MAC game than a game in any of these conferences any day of the week.
Oh, you mean talent wise-- The Big East.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

cheezdoodle said:


> I took the Big 12 also.
> 
> Considering the problems that the top tier Big East teams are facing (injuries at Villanova and Louisville, legal problems at UConn) I think that the best teams in the Big 12 (Oklahoma+Texas) are just stronger teams than what the Big East has to offer. While that is probably debateable, I like the middle tier teams that the Big 12 has (Texas Tech, Iowa State, Kansas, Texas A&M, Oklahoma State) a lot more than the middle tier teams of the Big East. Even the bottom of the Big 12 (Baylor, Mizzou, Colorado) is better than the bottom of the Big East (St. John's, South Florida, Seton Hall) in my opinion.
> 
> The Big 12 is just a brutal conference from top to bottom.


The thing that the Big East has huge depth and a case could be made to say 12 or 13 teams make the postseason in the Big East. That won't happen but there are that many acutal teams in there that we wouldn't label bottom feeders and that is truly impressive. The Big East might not produce the National Champion this year but it looks to be the deepest night in and out in my eyes.


----------

